# Someone series..



## bradster76 (Sep 17, 2008)

Anything you can think of where someone did/lived, etc. 

1. Someone waited here.






2. Someone stored a drink here.





3. Someone didn't cleanup.





4. Someone used all the soap.





5. Someone stored records here.


----------

